# Weight and age



## noblemygsd (Apr 5, 2012)

Is my puppy lightweight for his age and gender? I feel like he is 
Why is my puppy so behind on the "average height/weight chart"?

Male
Just turned 8 months
57lbs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Because the "average height/weight chart" is an average.  That means that some dogs will be above that and some below that, and it's absolutely nothing to worry about as long as he's healthy and active, and an appropriate weight for HIM - not overly skinny and not chubby.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

noblemygsd said:


> Is my puppy lightweight for his age and gender? I feel like he is
> Why is my puppy so behind on the "average height/weight chart"?
> 
> Male
> ...


Behind? His weight seems to be within standard for his age.
What is his height?


----------



## noblemygsd (Apr 5, 2012)

25ft from the withers.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry, 25 ft from the withers on the over size big giant scale
is within the giant standard.



noblemygsd said:


> 25ft from the withers.


----------



## noblemygsd (Apr 5, 2012)

I mean't 25 inches!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

noblemygsd said:


> 25ft from the withers.


That's Gulliver's GSD!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Remember-- the definition of "average" is that half will be above and half will be below that number.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of that GSD height/weight chart, my boy never followed it when he was a pup.

He just turned two and is 25" at his withers, he stopped growing height-wise around 14 months I think.


----------

